# Another Urq on ebay



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting 
Looks nice - oh, if I had $5000!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Another Urq on ebay (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I'm sure it has some problems. Clearly there is at least one CV Boot that needs to be replaced.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Another Urq on ebay (NJRoadfan)*

I've seen this car in person, and it's really nice.
The owner is a very well versed in the world of ur Quattros.
The new owner has nothing to worry about, other than the aforementioned rear CV boot...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Is that or was that Scott J. s car


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (URQ)*

A cv boot is an easy fix.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

I beleive Mike D. still owns that car, and is the seller.


----------

